

Show HN: Downtyme, Scheduling Freetime with Friends - sac2171
http://downty.me/

======
Oculus
At first sight - I thought the app lets you have someone cover your production
environment while you go out with friends.

------
cauterize
Any particular reason the app is tied to a specific location for the beta
launch?

~~~
barronlroth
Hey there, founder here: Downtyme was made in Boston, and we'd prefer to keep
the beta local in order to market effectively to larger student organizations.
Naturally, the app is most useful if your friends/teammates/whoever else is
close to you uses it as well. By remaining in Boston, we can have more control
over the groups that interact with it.

